# [Besoin d'info] Documentation sur VESA et fonctionnement

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'utilise le driver open source vesa pour faire fonctionner mon LCD sur mon Thinkpad T60P je suis pogné en 1280x960. (Encore quelques jours max...)

Par contre, si j'installe les drivers ATI et que je lance aticonfig --initiale, je me ramasse en 1680x1050.

Pourtant, j'ai pas vu de modeline ni de définition de taille d'écran dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Alors est-ce que le driver vesa as une limite au niveau de la taille de l'écran ?

Qu'est-ce qu'il fait que le driver ATI est capable d'affiche le contenu avec la résolution native de mon écran LCD ?

Merci !

----------

## Temet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qu'il fait que le driver ATI est capable d'affiche le contenu avec la résolution native de mon écran LCD ?

 

Sans doute.

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sans doute.

 

Moi non plus   :Confused: 

Coucou Temet : c'était une question, hein, pas une affirmation !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

VESA est une norme et est liée a la memoire de la carte graphique et de son "bios" , tu dois avoir atteins la limite implementée.

Le driver de ATI lui fais son boulot plus ou moins tout seul , et passe par l'opengl, chose que ne fais pas VESA.

Je crois que ce sont les differences principales.

Quelle est ta carte ?

@+

edit: ok, pardon  *Quote:*   

> ATI 9600 PRO Ultra 128"

 , donc compatible VESA 2.0, je pense que les hautes resolutions sont apparues un peu plus tard avec les cartes du moment, mais pure speculation, je cherche des infos ...

----------

## Temet

Ou il est possible que VESA ne gère que les résolutions 4/3.

----------

## ryo-san

j'ai trouvé ca ICI

```

============= ddcprobe===============

vbe: VESA 2.0 detected.

oem: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600

memory: 65536kb

mode: 320x200x32k

mode: 320x200x64k

mode: 320x200x16m

mode: 1600x1200x256

mode: 640x400x256

mode: 640x480x256

mode: 640x480x32k

mode: 640x480x64k

mode: 640x480x16m

mode: 1600x1200x32k

mode: 800x600x256

mode: 800x600x32k

mode: 800x600x64k

mode: 800x600x16m

mode: 1600x1200x64k

mode: 1024x768x256

mode: 1024x768x32k

mode: 1024x768x64k

mode: 1024x768x16m

mode: 1280x1024x256

mode: 1280x1024x32k

mode: 1280x1024x64k

mode: 1280x1024x16m

edid:

edidfail

==============Xorg.0.log======================

```

c'est la partie du bios avec les resolutions enregistrées, le 1600 passe mais en 16 ou 8 bits, j'suis pas trop doué pour les conversions.

Cette carte par contre n'embarque que 64 MO, donc peut etre qu'il faut verifier par toi meme: d'apres ce que je trouve , le programme (ddcprobe) correspond 

a ddcxinfo-knoppix present dans portage pour le x86.

Mais c'est censé interroger le moniteur d'apres la description donc je suis un peu largué ^^ , essayes par toi meme pis tu verras bien , je suis en amd64.

@+

----------

## d2_racing

Sur mon Thinkpad T60P , j'ai une ATI Firegl V5250 256 meg de ram DDR3.

Donc, ça peut expliquer pourquoi je peux monter aussi haut avec le driver ati...

----------

## widan

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> VESA est une norme et est liée a la memoire de la carte graphique et de son "bios" , tu dois avoir atteins la limite implementée.

 

Beaucoup de BIOS video ne supportent que quelques modes, et rarement les modes wide. Le VESA est très peu utilisé par Windows (juste pour l'install, pour les logos de boot, ou alors quand on a pas de driver spécifique pour sa carte graphique), alors les constructeurs ne s'embêtent pas à faire un BIOS qui supporte tout.

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Le driver de ATI lui fais son boulot plus ou moins tout seul , et passe par l'opengl, chose que ne fais pas VESA.

 

Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'OpenGL, c'est juste que le BIOS ne contient probablement pas le code pour calculer dynamiquement les timings de l'affichage, et a juste une table avec les données précalculées pour quelques modes "de base", alors que le driver ATI sait faire les calculs pour n'importe quelle résolution.

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Mais c'est (ddcprobe) censé interroger le moniteur d'apres la description donc je suis un peu largué

 

Les infos du moniteur, c'est les données EDID qui sont dans une EEPROM I2C reliée au connecteur VGA/DVI/LVDS. Mais pour les lire il faut pouvoir accéder à ce bus I2C, et la méthode pour y accéder varie en fonction du chipset graphique. Je ne sais pas si la norme VESA spécifie une méthode universelle pour y accéder via le BIOS.

----------

## ryo-san

Merci widan pour les eclaircissements   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Widan, connais-tu un bon url qui pourrait nous expliquer en détail comment fonctionne VESA, car de toute évidence tu as une longeur d'avance sur nous sur ce sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

VESA.org

 les bases 

----------

## davidou2a

Pas mal tes liens ryo-san merçi

----------

## Temet

Veux tu me virer cette vilaine cédille! ^^

----------

